# Heringsangeln in Altefähr



## Frank (27. Oktober 2002)

Hi Leute,

Ich möchte nächstes Frühjahr mal zum Heringsangeln nach Altefähr/ Rügen fahren. Die letzten Jahre war ich immer in Warnemünde oder Rostock. Jetzt möchte ich es mal dort versuchen. 
Kennt jemand in Altefähr oder Umgebung eine günstige Unterkunft für ein paar Tage?
Ist zwar noch ne Weile, aber Vorbereitung ist alles.

Schon im voraus vielen Dank.

 :z


----------



## Tinsen (28. Oktober 2002)

ich war dieses jahr im april in altefähr zum heringsangeln. war supi lustisch mit den biestern.

ich hätte da eine unterkunft in göhren für dich. aber das ist 1 stunde fahrtzeit entfernt. meld dich per pm wenn du interesse hast.

gruß


----------



## Pete (28. Oktober 2002)

strelasund muss nicht sein, da gibts bessere ecken, wo man dem hoschi-gebaren der sonntags-(herings)angler aus dem weg geht: wittower fähre...vom boot aus oder per wathose...
beides ist erfolgreich...wichtig: die sonne muss da sein...in die fahrrinne werfen, und schon kann eigentlich nichts mehr schiefgehn...
weitere infos bei bedarf per pm


----------



## Klausi (29. Oktober 2002)

Hi Frank, hier ist die Nummer von der Gaststätte &quot;Hol Über&quot; direkt im Hafen. Die vermieten Boote und vermitteln Unterkünfte. Ich war bisher immer zufrieden mit Altefähr. Es lohnt auch jetzt dort hinzufahren, Hecht Barsch und Zander fängt man jetzt. Hier die Nummer :03830668038. Bestell bei der Chefin ein Gruß von Herr Pehle.


----------

